# Gabapentin atlernative for Tramadol



## mooie33 (Jul 10, 2014)

Looking for other drug aside from Tramadol as pain relief, just saw this ad:

Gabapentin Alternative for Tramadol $10 OFF
Limited Time Only
Hurry Buy Now!
Promo ends 31st of July 2014 @ EZ Buy Rx


Anyone, tried this promo?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I just asked an RN who knows his drugs. Gabapentin is used for nerve pain. It will replace Tramadol if the pain is nerve related, but not for generalized pain.

Gabapentin has some nasty side effects. I was on it and became homicidal, like I was going to seriously kill some guy who honked his horn at me in traffic. I got out of the car and prepared to yard him out of his window. Fortunately I didn't. I called my Doc, who told me to stop taking it asap.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

Gabapentin was originally for seizures - it works for nerve pain but does have a lot of serious side effects - will not work for muscle or bone pain at all


----------



## mooie33 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks all for replies. I am thinking too if it is ok to use Gabapentin for tramadol withdrawal since it has less effects


----------

